# carbon filter using pc fans



## scotsman (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi guy's im Vic new to growing and the site got some seeds planted them and what do you know they grew  , now starting to smell a little been reading up and thinking of getting a ona pro block 1ltr but i was looking about and seen people were making there own carbon filters using PC fans so i gave it a go tonight, its very basic metal circular makeup box about size and shape of a 3ltr tin of paint best way i can descibe it, daughters before you ask lol has airholes all round the sides and a zipped lid witch i kept just made a hole in the lid and connected PC fan and used a pair of tights to cover the holes so no charcoal would get blown out the side holes, fan is 12v but adaptor is 30v is this ok or should i use a smaller adaptor going to pet shop for activated carbon and some filters will this help keep the smell down im growing in a closet 9ft tall 5ft by 2ft at the moment there is 7 plants 4 weeks and help would be appreciated thanks. pads will go to the top and bottom with carbon in the middle what do you think guys would this work?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2011)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## scotsman (Mar 21, 2011)

il get a picture up tomorrow


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html <----


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have  the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208 <--- "how to"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2011)

I just don't see a PC fan as having enough power to do the job.  When a PC fan meets any resistance, its cfms go down to almost nothing.  I think that you are going to need to look at a centrifuge fan to have enough power to move enough air to do any real odor control.


----------



## scotsman (Mar 22, 2011)

here are some pics of the filter very basic as i said lol and there if the filter material i would be using 


			
				scotsman said:
			
		

> Hi guy's im Vic new to growing and the site got some seeds planted them and what do you know they grew  , now starting to smell a little been reading up and thinking of getting a ona pro block 1ltr but i was looking about and seen people were making there own carbon filters using PC fans so i gave it a go tonight, its very basic metal circular makeup box about size and shape of a 3ltr tin of paint best way i can descibe it, daughters before you ask lol has airholes all round the sides and a zipped lid witch i kept just made a hole in the lid and connected PC fan and used a pair of tights to cover the holes so no charcoal would get blown out the side holes, fan is 12v but adaptor is 30v is this ok or should i use a smaller adaptor going to pet shop for activated carbon and some filters will this help keep the smell down im growing in a closet 9ft tall 5ft by 2ft at the moment there is 7 plants 4 weeks and help would be appreciated thanks. pads will go to the top and bottom with carbon in the middle what do you think guys would this work?


----------



## scotsman (Mar 23, 2011)

so anyone else got any ideas? waiting for filter material coming this is in a closet grow, i have drawn up a mock of what it's going to look like in paint as i said basic but i think it should work, i know some people said the fan may not be strong enough, so im going to allign it with my main fan for circulation; so basically big fan will be blowing odour towards the filter which should suck it in through small intake fan and into the carbon filter material and activated carbon what do you guys think?


----------

